# LED strip without heatsink?



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

So I'mthinking about building an led fixture. The only thing that I haven't come up with a connection for ( and by connection I mean cheap) is the heatsink. what happens if you build a fixture without the heatsink? Drastically shortened lifespan of the leds?


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

I think you can "kill" the leds pretty quick. 

IF you get the star leds you can attach an aluminum bar as a heatsink. Lowes has alumium C channel and L channel so you can make a simple heatsink.


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

GAT said:


> I think you can "kill" the leds pretty quick.
> 
> IF you get the star leds you can attach an aluminum bar as a heatsink. Lowes has alumium C channel and L channel so you can make a simple heatsink.


Got a frag? Or freshwater plants? I have 1" tube aluminum. As long as your picking up, easy trade! Drop me a PM

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

So basically any chunk 'o' aluminum will work without worrying about machined fins? Sweet. I can get aluminum strut through work for cheap so I will look into that.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Or if your passing by Newmarket I get it from work too I got a 10 ft length of c channel if u need a couple feet u can have it


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

Newobsession said:


> So basically any chunk 'o' aluminum will work without worrying about machined fins? Sweet. I can get aluminum strut through work for cheap so I will look into that.


That is what I gathered from my research. I was initially planning do a small one for my 10 gallon tank but I think I will wait until I get a chance to upgrade my tank. Just remember, you will need either thermal paste + super glue or thermal adhesive like Arctic Alumina Thermal Adhesive.


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

GAT said:


> That is what I gathered from my research. I was initially planning do a small one for my 10 gallon tank but I think I will wait until I get a chance to upgrade my tank. Just remember, you will need either thermal paste + super glue or thermal adhesive like Arctic Alumina Thermal Adhesive.


That shouldn't be a problem. We deal with Loctite so I have access to their thermal pastes and adhesives.


----------



## RR37 (Nov 6, 2012)

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=39203&highlight=heatsink


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

Newobsession said:


> So basically any chunk 'o' aluminum will work without worrying about machined fins? Sweet. I can get aluminum strut through work for cheap so I will look into that.


they make aluminum strut? all the strut i work with is steel and its heavy as hell.

something that would be nice and light would be metal framing studs that they use for commercial applications.


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

chinamon said:


> they make aluminum strut? all the strut i work with is steel and its heavy as hell.
> 
> something that would be nice and light would be metal framing studs that they use for commercial applications.


Yes they make aluminum strut in 1" and 1-5/8 depth slotted and unslotted. Hmm, now that I think of it, if I use slotted would it be even more surface area for heat disspation or would solid be the better choice as there would be more aluminum to absorb the heat?

On the other hand, I didn't know they made the framing studs in aluminum, I thought it was all galvanized steel.


----------



## lybrian1 (Aug 10, 2010)

I just made a thread about this very topic. I also used c channels


----------

